

Show HN: Discussions everywhere - discusi
https://discusi.co/m-social-HN-submit3-link

======
Angostura
I'm sure I say the first of these well over 10 years ago. They never catch on
because they never catch on - insufficient users.

Any thoughts on how you're going to pump-prime adoption?

~~~
discusi
This is a core problem. I think that this system is realy cool only if many
users will use it. I plan to try events in social networks. If no results,
I'll close this project.

